# Copadichromis borleyi? Black/dark purple with orange fins



## gtxjoe (Oct 23, 2009)

Any ideas? This is a Petco mixed tank purchase. 3"

The only dark cichlid with orange fins I ran across was the Borleyi.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Correct.


----------

